
The Strawman: TDD - madetech
https://www.madetech.com/news/the-strawman-tdd
======
MaysonL
working link: [https://www.madetech.com/blog/the-strawman-
tdd](https://www.madetech.com/blog/the-strawman-tdd)

------
GrumpyNl
link gives a 404

